# Canon G10



## Remote24 (Aug 23, 2012)

Is it a good camera? just starting out any info would help


----------



## KenC (Aug 23, 2012)

It is, but the G11 and G12 will have noticeably lower noise.  See if you can get a G11 for a good price.


----------



## 3Ddeath (Aug 29, 2012)

personally  I wouldn't get it since its huge and has a tiny sensor for its size, the S90, S95 and S100 has the same sensor in a much smaller body.

However the new Powershot G1X has the bigger sensor and seems to be much better.

So why the G10 as its an old camera now, what price is it going for? if its cheap enough it might be pretty dam good.


----------



## KenC (Aug 29, 2012)

3Ddeath said:


> personally  I wouldn't get it since its huge and has a tiny sensor for its size, the S90, S95 and S100 has the same sensor in a much smaller body.
> 
> However the new Powershot G1X has the bigger sensor and seems to be much better.
> 
> So why the G10 as its an old camera now, what price is it going for? if its cheap enough it might be pretty dam good.



All true, but the G1X is much more expensive even than a new G12.  The "S" series are smaller, but still not shirt-pocket size, and they have fewer control dials, which is one of the advantages of the "G" cameras.  I'm not saying the "S" cameras or the G1X would not be good choices for the OP, just that these are additional facts to consider.


----------



## imagesliveon (Aug 30, 2012)

I love my G12!! Great image quality when you get to grips with it!

My only complaint is the weight of it!! Almost too chunky for the pocket but it's great build quality!

Regards


----------



## Dao (Aug 30, 2012)

I bought the G11 for my wife.  Not a pocket type camera, but it is quite good especially if you want to use  a hotshoe flash.

This shot is taken with a hotshoe flash with light bounced off the ceiling.  And with a business card to add a little forwarding light from the flash.

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6693051649_f3b564ecf7_b.jpg

At that time I decided to get the new G11 instead of G10 simply because of the better noise handling in G11 than G12.  And the flip out screen as well since my wife like to use that for video.


----------

